# Detailing homies in Brugge



## Mike Hunt

Which shops stock Megs stuff etc is there a similar chain to halfrauds in Belgium or an internet store? to save on postage from the UK.


----------



## rodders

No halfrauds in Belgium i guess. You can be meguiars from meguiars.be, but watch the price!
Or go to carclean.nl, great service.


----------



## Mike Hunt

Thanks for that I'll have a look.:thumb:


----------



## milk4HUN

I also recommend this site: http://www.dmcarpolish.be/catalog/
Very helpful people!


----------

